# What if the Economy Collapses?



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you know how to survive? If you couldn't buy the things you need, would you know what to do?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i already cant


----------



## BrindleBoys (Oct 16, 2008)

Ya know, funny you posted this bc I had the worst dream about everything in the world just falling apart. i some how or another started to grow this massive garden and was able to produce enough food to feed my neighbors and family. LOL. unfortunatly in reality i have a horrible green thumb, i could look at a plant and it will droop. hopefully my dream will not become a reality and the economy will make a turn for the better. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Good thing I was an honorable boy scout. I would do just fine..


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Got a gun, got our horses, got cows and land to grow on. Also have a hubby that would take care of the rest. lol

We would be ok.

Stephanie


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

What would you do between now and the time it takes your vegetables to come up?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We were posting at the same time Stephanie, that wasn't directed at you. That was just a general question.

I swear I'd eat rats if I had to.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I swear I'd eat rats if I had to.


As long as I have the means to make a fire I'm good with it..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

1- .45 ruger
3-catch dogs
Plenty of Deer and turkey around here

Anyway I'm blessed and highly favored..."I shall not want."


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good question ... I have always been self sufficient and never depend on anything or anyone but god so either way I know he would make a way for me and my family.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well hopefully we don't have to worry about this. Since I think I live it the coldest place it would hard to have veggies right now. I could grow some in the spring. I just got done buy three cases of veggies at work. We have many lakes so we are plentiful on the fish end. I could milk my goats if we needed to and i have chickens for eggs. Lots of wild rice too. I think we would be fine but lets hope the ecomony recovers.


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah i think we need a new president for that to happen!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Let us celebrate our pack -rat tendencies!!! Of course it may take me a while to find the food I have squirreled away until I can catch the critters with my dogs, but it would still be bad to have to reesort to.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

This may sound a little bit dumb or even eager to see the economy fall, but I hope it does, honestly, the poor are already poor while the rich get richer. My question isnt for those that go to work everyday, or do what it is they do to feed the family. My question is for the rich guy when he comes and askes for my help, would I, well knowing what I know already. I would'nt have to say if I knew then what I know, cause I already know what they think of me. So my question his can they fend for them selves I know I can and will. but see what you are all missing in this time of needing to happen, we and I mean all of us, will sooner or later find out that people dont realy suck its the evil that we work with everyday. its not who we are its who we are up against. and soon enough they will see what it is like to not have a fair fight. mark my text on this! 
Know matter what anyone says about this post someone will agree and somemore will not, its just my dilusion of the way it is or going to be.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Taz said:


> This may sound a little bit dumb or even eager to see the economy fall, but I hope it does, honestly, the poor are already poor while the rich get richer. My question isnt for those that go to work everyday, or do what it is they do to feed the family. My question is for the rich guy when he comes and askes for my help, would I, well knowing what I know already. I would'nt have to say if I knew then what I know, cause I already know what they think of me. So my question his can they fend for them selves I know I can and will. but see what you are all missing in this time of needing to happen, we and I mean all of us, will sooner or later find out that people dont realy suck its the evil that we work with everyday. its not who we are its who we are up against. and soon enough they will see what it is like to not have a fair fight. mark my text on this!
> Know matter what anyone says about this post someone will agree and somemore will not, its just my dilusion of the way it is or going to be.


Nope, and they will be the first to die off too.. When money means nothing where will they be?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I for one would enjoy seeing the economy fall or at least even it's self out[the playing feild],it's been unfar for too long,jmo.and yes i can survive in times of desperation,possably better than when the chips are so heavely staked against me,jmo...
give everyone a chance,not just the rich!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

But if the rich don't have a chance, how do any of us? If the big businesses fail, we lose the measly jobs we do have.

I grew up poor. I've ate plenty of beans and taters in my time. But, I really don't want to have to resort to that.

My grandma told me one time that when she was little, they survived on potatoes and apples. Those are two foods that can be made many different ways. 

Have you guys noticed how much potatoes cost right now? They're outrageous.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> But if the rich don't have a chance, how do any of us? If the big businesses fail, we lose the measly jobs we do have.


It's us and our measly jobs that make this country function. The rich may have money, and some may even have good ideas, but if they can't pay someone to do something for them or to carry out their ideas then what are they left with?

It's the workers who have the tools for survival, not the people paying them to work.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

EXACTLY!

Stephanie


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

Kinda the way I feel carriana, if it wasnt for scrubs like me working my finger to the bone(skidrow) making them rich.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> But if the rich don't have a chance, how do any of us? If the big businesses fail, we lose the measly jobs we do have.
> 
> I grew up poor. I've ate plenty of beans and taters in my time. But, I really don't want to have to resort to that.
> 
> ...


I have to quote this, omfg how did we ever do it omfg! I know what party you vote for lol. just remember when its back to the roots of america, the workin man will be president. omfg! did he just say...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Taz said:


> I have to quote this, omfg how did we ever do it omfg! I know what party you vote for lol. just remember when its back to the roots of america, the workin man will be president. omfg! did he just say...


Well, I'm glad YOU know who I'm voting for, because as of now, I'm still undecided.

OMFG!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Carriana said:


> It's us and our measly jobs that make this country function. The rich may have money, and some may even have good ideas, but *if they can't pay someone to do something for them or to carry out their ideas then what are they left with? *
> 
> It's the workers who have the tools for survival, not the people paying them to work.


If they can't pay us to work for them, what are *we* left with?

I'm blessed enough to live in an area that can take care of itself. I live in Kentucky, so I can grow anything I need to eat. I could MAYBE keep a cow for milk, and I could raise some chickens for meet.

There's also plenty of deer in this area.

But what about other people in this country? What about the people who live in desert areas? What will they do to survive?

Our money is supposed to be FDIC insured, but if banks collapse, do insurance companies really have the money to reimburse everyone in America?

I'm going through some hard times right now. I lost my job due to overseas trade. The company I worked for closed up shop and moved to China.

If you lost your job and couldn't pay your mortgage, where would your animals go? It's really hard to rent with an APBT. I was told by a volunteer here that our animal shelter has seen a 25% increase in abondoned animals in the past few months, because people are losing their houses.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Do you know how to survive? If you couldn't buy the things you need, would you know what to do?


oh yea, i think i could, i'm a country girl, i can kill em' skin 'em , gut 'em. and even know how to keep a garden full of veggies (thanks to my g'pa!) that's how i grew up, we always grew our own food and killed our own meats. now the kids on the other hand, you'd be talking no PSP, no DS, no WII and no cartoons! that would be a dif. story!! i dont think they would survive a day! *laughs*


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Your missing the point, If the economy crashes who's to say money will be worth anything? Then we wont even be debating rich/average joe...


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

If the economy crashes I think it will be way worse than the first Depression because the majority of middle and lower class have no idea nor the means to become self sufficient without preying on other people. In a true crash these days I think that things would get pretty violent pretty fast. We are a different being than we were.

I can grow my own food, use a well for water etc. but people that live in the big cities...I am sure that they would be on the dole while it lasted but when the aid ran out?

Stephanie


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Your missing the point, If the economy crashes who's to say money will be worth anything? Then we wont even be debating rich/average joe...


Ya, this was my point when posting the topic. I'm not just talking about big businesses collapse and we go into recession, I'm talking the American economy slumps so low the dollar bill isn't worth the paper it's printed on.

If you own your home, have some land, and know how to farm, you and your family should be fine.

The rest of America is really going to struggle.

I'm blessed enough to live in an area with good land, a lake, lots of critters to hunt, so on and so forth. I don't have any kids, so I could live in a tent with my dogs if I had to.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The big wigs, as much as I dislike them are the ones who keep the blue collar in jobs. If they dont invest or create buisiness, no one can employ us. We need them and they need us. and I know who Im voting for.

Think of this its a scary thought either way either politician. If Obama were to get ellected there are 3 Supreme Court Justices that will VERY likely retire. Obama will then get to appoint 3 people to the SUPREME COURT JUSTICE and these are LIFE positions. If you look at his policy, Obama is borderline socialist. He will be appointing people of similar beliefs to power that MAKE and CHANGE and CONTROL our laws and judiciary system. This is something that will not affect Americans for 4 years, this could be RADICAL change towards a socialistic idealogy.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Hate to break it to you Andy but we are screwed either way..lol
It's either going to be someone with absolutely no political experience (YIKES) or
another war monger (OUCH).. Expect another 4 years of this or even worse.. Not to mention Bush is leaving behind ONE HELL OF A MESS!!!!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> Well, I'm glad YOU know who I'm voting for, because as of now, I'm still undecided.
> 
> OMFG!!!


right that was uncalled for sorry, its none of my bussiness


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Taz said:


> right that was uncalled for sorry, its none of my bussiness


Don't apologize. I didn't mean to come across as so defensive. I wasn't offended. No foul.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

Nobel Laureates on Fixing the Economy | Newsweek Business | Newsweek.com
i just love the comments after the read, as always soo much fun.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Hate to break it to you Andy but we are screwed either way..lol
> It's either going to be someone with absolutely no political experience (YIKES) or
> another war monger (OUCH).. Expect another 4 years of this or even worse.. Not to mention Bush is leaving behind ONE HELL OF A MESS!!!!


This is the way I see it and why I'm still undecided. I'm halfway tempted to write my own name in, but hate to waste a vote.

If Obama would give more details about his plan for change, I may be more inclined to vote for him. But, I don't want another "New Deal" like with FDR. Introduce welfare into this country, ya what a deal. Thanks a lot Franklin. And, as good as some of his ideas sound, it does lean towards a socialist society as Andy mentioned. But, I do like his stance on giving the working man tax breaks.

Then, you have McCain; more tax breaks for the wealthy, stay in Iraq, on and on and on.

Either way, this country is headed for disaster FAST! :flush:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Taz said:


> Nobel Laureates on Fixing the Economy | Newsweek Business | Newsweek.com
> i just love the comments after the read, as always soo much fun.


Ya, I liked this one:

"Are you GW's speech writer?"

lol!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You cant look at or really listen to what they say they are GOING TO DO, you can only look at what they have done up to date. 
Obamas big thing is redistribution of wealth, take from the wealthy and spread to the less wealthy. This sounds good but this is socialism at its core. Socialism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Socialism does not encourage productivity! Why be productive and bust your tail to provide more for your family if your hardwork is going to be redistributed to those who sit back and let the government take care of them. Now dont get me wrong here, I dont think Obama would ever take us this far BUT socialism is the first step to communism. Im in no way saying we are going to end up communist but what I am saying is if you look at Obamas plans you will see the STATE more and more in DIRECT control over various aspects of our lives!



> Karl Marx posited that socialism would be achieved via class struggle and a proletarian revolution which represents the transitional stage between capitalism and communism.[3][4]





> . Social democrats propose selective nationalization of key national industries in mixed economies combined with tax-funded welfare programs; Libertarian socialism (which includes Socialist Anarchism and Libertarian Marxism) rejects state control and ownership of the economy altogether and advocates direct collective ownership of the means of production via co-operative workers' councils and workplace democracy.


If you want to follow up and get UNBIASED information check out this website.

http://cnsnews.com/public/content/newscategory.aspx?CatID=38


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All socialism is not a bad thing. I think that if everyone had a home and food and medical like a socialistic government provided it it is a fine thing. I have no medical insurance I can't afford it. thank goodness both my son and I are pretty healthy but what if something major happened if we had socialized medicine I wouldn't have to worry and also people that have major medical problems that result in thousands of dollars of medical bill would not have to worry about loing thier homes either.

I know who I'm voting for but it was a tough call as I have democrate all of my life but I can not vote for someone that just shows up on the scene and claims he is going to CHANGE things but never really says anything.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

This is why I hate to vote, you never know what you are up for, for the next four years. I hate popular votes also, seems like they are in it just to see how popular they are. what about the hopefuls that you don't see campaigning all over the t.v; well this guy did this and the other hopefull says the same garbage about the other. This is how america acts cause this is what america sees. we always have to be in each others back yards going through eveyone garbage. so to speak. then go tell joe blow the neighbor your findings to start a monarchy in the neighborhood. consider america your neighborhood.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Socialism is not necissarily a BAD thing, but this country was built on democracy. When you start changing the core values of a nation, what are you left with?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Socialism is not necissarily a BAD thing, but this country was built on democracy. When you start changing the core values of a nation, what are you left with?


Maybe something better. I really don't think we are all that democrate anymore. I mean if one state can decided if someone wins it all...(hint hint the last election) then do we really have one man one vote. I don't think so. I hate to say it cause I love this country but we are all going to he!! in a handbasket.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Ya, I hate the voting system. I really think it should be done by popular votes instead of electoral votes.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's why i dont really vote or pay much attention to elections like that, their the governemnt, i think the days of having a government that really cares for it's people is outta the story, now days it's all how they can get themself ahead, the average everyday person like all of us are not really a concern to them. jmo
and as it goes, our money isn't really worth the paper it's printed on, and coins go the same, you know the other day i tried to use 5 bucks in change to get a pac of ciggs, all dimes and qts. and the store wouldn't accept it! and it's not like it was alot of dimes or anything i only had 50 cents in dimes. that made me so hot headed, what?! just b/c i wasn't paying with paper money , i mean my money isn't good enough to take or spend?! imo, money is money. 
but i've seen what happens first hand when the wonderful governemnt forgets about you..look what happen when the hurricanes hit (rita/katrina) my state became a 3rd world country..people didn't know who, what, when or where to turn.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

this is a great thread! I know I'm screwed! Doug can hunt, but he's blind so meat would be very scarce!lol... I'll just send neela out with him. She'd be a great catch dog. Good thing I live in florida, I'll have to start a garden. Tomatoes and cucumbers for me!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

chic4pits said:


> that's why i dont really vote or pay much attention to elections like that, their the governemnt, i think the days of having a government that really cares for it's people is outta the story, now days it's all how they can get themself ahead, the average everyday person like all of us are not really a concern to them. jmo
> and as it goes, our money isn't really worth the paper it's printed on, and coins go the same, you know the other day i tried to use 5 bucks in change to get a pac of ciggs, all dimes and qts. and the store wouldn't accept it! and it's not like it was alot of dimes or anything i only had 50 cents in dimes. that made me so hot headed, what?! just b/c i wasn't paying with paper money , i mean my money isn't good enough to take or spend?! imo, money is money.
> but i've seen what happens first hand when the wonderful governemnt forgets about you..look what happen when the hurricanes hit (rita/katrina) my state became a 3rd world country..people didn't know who, what, when or where to turn.


I feel exactly the same way.........:thumbsup:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

NEELA said:


> this is a great thread! I know I'm screwed! Doug can hunt, but he's blind so meat would be very scarce!lol... I'll just send neela out with him. She'd be a great catch dog. Good thing I live in florida, I'll have to start a garden. Tomatoes and cucumbers for me!


LOL! Nothing but tomatoes and cucumbers? You'd be full of acid and gas!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

chic4pits said:


> that's why i dont really vote or pay much attention to elections like that, their the governemnt, i think the days of having a government that really cares for it's people is outta the story, now days it's all how they can get themself ahead, the average everyday person like all of us are not really a concern to them. jmo
> and as it goes, our money isn't really worth the paper it's printed on, and coins go the same, you know the other day i tried to use 5 bucks in change to get a pac of ciggs, all dimes and qts. and the store wouldn't accept it! and it's not like it was alot of dimes or anything i only had 50 cents in dimes. that made me so hot headed, what?! just b/c i wasn't paying with paper money , i mean my money isn't good enough to take or spend?! imo, money is money.
> but i've seen what happens first hand when the wonderful governemnt forgets about you..look what happen when the hurricanes hit (rita/katrina) my state became a 3rd world country..people didn't know who, what, when or where to turn.


What I have noticed in the last few days is when I go to the local gas station to get gas or something to drink, they use that counterfeit marker on all bills except for one's. They used to do it randomly on 20's and all the time 100,s, which as been a long, long, long time since I have seen one, but now its 10, and 5,s every time.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

YouTube - America: From Freedom to Fascism (part 1 of 11)

Watch this if you have the time. I think there are 11 parts all together. Very interesting though.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well if there's no law then they have nothing to enforce right?? lol


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> YouTube - America: From Freedom to Fascism (part 1 of 11)
> 
> Watch this if you have the time. I think there are 11 parts all together. Very interesting though.


Thanks buzz. good stuff.

I dont know if you watched the videos eric, they never said anything about no laws, they are talking about american freedom in general, Topic sentence.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The first two parts go over how there is no law stating that the American people are legally bound to pay income tax..(No Law) I'm watching the whole thing though..


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> The first two parts go over how there is no law stating that the American people are legally bound to pay income tax..(No Law) I'm watching the whole thing though..


oh-oh yeah I remember that, :my mind?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> YouTube - America: From Freedom to Fascism (part 1 of 11)
> 
> Watch this if you have the time. I think there are 11 parts all together. Very interesting though.


Yup, goes right back to what I said earlier and what I have said for years. Money is worth nothing, notta. Well, that aint true. A dollar is actually worth a whole 4 cents...LMFAO..
And to think people put their livelihoods on the line for this paper..


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

americans have them self to blame. why vote an idioit as a president?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes I can agree that Americans have made this mess but if you looked at the last election Bush was not the winner the popular vote went for Gore. It came down to ONE state Florida. The same state where his brother is Govener ( a little strange). How on earth can our election come down to one state if it is one person one vote. The last election in my mind was bought and I think this one will be too. Maybe we need to bring back anarchy.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

here eric, I was playing with your thoughts, good stuff to actually.

a bill @ 4 cents, say you get 12 bills off of every sheet 12x4 is 48 so $0.48 to print bills. lets say you have 12 -$100 bills $1200.00 not to shaby really, they just printed 1200.00 dollars with $0.48. now every time you buy something they tax you. so I live in MI. where sales tax is 6%. 
so 1200.00x.06=72. $72 they made off of your taxes just for printing it. so $72-0.48= $71.52. so lets say after they print the bills, pay the over paid government employees that print the bills, all materials, blah, blah that they break even. so just on sales tax alone if you went and spent $1200.00 dollars the goverment just made $71.52 off of $0.48 not a bad return at all. Damn where was my head I could have been the goverment ffs. lets see if I have my logic straight here, lets see. so the goverment just over inflated 0.48 to $72 lets figure this one out 0.48/72=150% return sounds like banks to me, and that is why the government bailed them out. HOLY SMOKES!!!!

so 0.48 is what they had to make it they gave you a so called 1200.00 and after simple taxes they made 71.52 you cant divide 1200 by 72 you will get the percent taxed which tells me I did this right.

if you dont watch that full vid buzz left atleast do your self a favor and watch 2 of 11


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

There's always been speculation that the elections are fixed or bought but is there more to it than just that? I've beeen digging up a whole bunch of information lately on the subject and it seems that there is more to it than just that. It also seems that A lot of these politicians are actually related by blood. Yes, even Obama and the Bush's. Obama and the Cheney's. McCain and Obama. They say it's a small world but damn... It would also seem that there is a lot more to the MWO and CFR than just simple "conspiracy theories". Maybe, maybe not. Do a little research and tell me what you think. What if the economy collapses? It appears to be the plan. Create the problem and then sell the solution. It's an age old tactic to gain power and money.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

And I was under the impression it had already Collapsed, been out of work for over 4 months now


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Taz said:


> here eric, I was playing with your thoughts, good stuff to actually.
> 
> a bill @ 4 cents, say you get 12 bills off of every sheet 12x4 is 48 so $0.48 to print bills. lets say you have 12 -$100 bills $1200.00 not to shaby really, they just printed 1200.00 dollars with $0.48. now every time you buy something they tax you. so I live in MI. where sales tax is 6%.
> so 1200.00x.06=72. $72 they made off of your taxes just for printing it. so $72-0.48= $71.52. so lets say after they print the bills, pay the over paid government employees that print the bills, all materials, blah, blah that they break even. so just on sales tax alone if you went and spent $1200.00 dollars the goverment just made $71.52 off of $0.48 not a bad return at all. Damn where was my head I could have been the goverment ffs. lets see if I have my logic straight here, lets see. so the goverment just over inflated 0.48 to $72 lets figure this one out 0.48/72=150% return sounds like banks to me, and that is why the government bailed them out. HOLY SMOKES!!!!
> ...


Yeah, one hell of a racket hu? Then just think of all the other taxes we pay. When the thought of currency was first established it was supposed to be a receipt or "IOU" if you will, for it's worth in gold and silver. Now days people think that this paper is the money itself when it's not..
This so called "Federal reserve" is actually just a couple of private banks from what I understand..


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Socialism is not necissarily a BAD thing, but this country was built on democracy. When you start changing the core values of a nation, what are you left with?


Well.. Socialism is not the opposite of democracy. It's the opposite of Capitalism, and not necessarilly opposite just different. It is an economic policy. Socialist governments can still hold general elections, and do, although they are often just formality.
Buuuut...if Bush can lose the popular vote but still be president doesn't that say something about the democratic process of this country?
If Democracy is government Of, By, and For the people, are we in a democracy currently? Bush makes decisions without consultation and feels he is beyond scrutiny, uses the "executive privelige" card often, instated the "PATRIOT" act. Sounds like a dictatorship to me, eh kosack? Luckily while rewriting habeas corpus, he didn't change the 2 term limit.:angeldevi

But seriously folks, I'd live very well on the squirls and bunnies that my litlle girl catches


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I did Girl Scouts....lol!!!!

Thank the lord I know how to hunt for my own food.....lol!!!!

If my daughter's new bird, Roxy the Quaker Parrot don't shut up, she will be on a stick with Bar-B-Q sauce. j/k.....she does need to shut up though. 24/7 squawking!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

GnarlyBlue said:


> Well.. Socialism is not the opposite of democracy. It's the opposite of Capitalism, and not necessarilly opposite just different. It is an economic policy. Socialist governments can still hold general elections, and do, although they are often just formality.
> Buuuut...if Bush can lose the popular vote but still be president doesn't that say something about the democratic process of this country?
> If Democracy is government Of, By, and For the people, are we in a democracy currently? Bush makes decisions without consultation and feels he is beyond scrutiny, uses the "executive privelige" card often, instated the "PATRIOT" act. Sounds like a dictatorship to me, eh kosack? Luckily while rewriting habeas corpus, he didn't change the 2 term limit.:angeldevi
> 
> But seriously folks, I'd live very well on the squirls and bunnies that my litlle girl catches


There is no such thing as "Of, By, and For the people" anymore. The government is going to do what it wants no matter what the "people" say.

Your free as long as you abide by the government's rules.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

GnarlyBlue said:


> Well.. Socialism is not the opposite of democracy. It's the opposite of Capitalism, and not necessarilly opposite just different. It is an economic policy. Socialist governments can still hold general elections, and do, although they are often just formality.
> Buuuut...if Bush can lose the popular vote but still be president doesn't that say something about the democratic process of this country?
> If Democracy is government Of, By, and For the people, are we in a democracy currently? Bush makes decisions without consultation and feels he is beyond scrutiny, uses the "executive privelige" card often, instated the "PATRIOT" act. Sounds like a dictatorship to me, eh kosack? Luckily while rewriting habeas corpus, he didn't change the 2 term limit.:angeldevi
> 
> But seriously folks, I'd live very well on the squirls and bunnies that my litlle girl catches


Good points...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

A little off topic but if a man can become president after a 144 days in congress, I'm starting my campaign now! I will be the first woman president with APBT in the office in 2012! I appreciate your vote. Thank you


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll vote for you!!


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Well i got the ocean to catch fish, Crayfish or any kinda of seafood, got rifles, catch dogs, Wild Cows, Pigs...one huge garden to grow the vegies in...well thats actually how i was raised so i guess i have a really high chance of surviving..lol...


----------

